# New Jersey Bulk Rock Salt Prices



## Harold Finch (Jan 1, 2011)

Hey, what is eveyone paying for bulk rock salt delivered? 25 ton min? 10 ton? 

Thanks HF


----------



## shovelracer (Sep 3, 2004)

Tandems delivered at $85/ton. Singles at $92


----------



## Harold Finch (Jan 1, 2011)

Yeah thats about average I would say.. really noone else wants to share?


----------



## gman2310 (Sep 25, 2004)

$70 ton delivered


----------



## bsieb (Dec 19, 2010)

$102 picked up at Thomas Farrel Landscape Supply in shrewsbury, nj.

Never get more than a ton and its so close, I dont care about the price.


----------

